
Letting Go of the Wheel: 10 Steps to Trustworthy Automation - ehsu
https://www.quantcast.com/blog/letting-go-of-the-wheel-10-steps-to-trustworthy-automation/
======
ehsu
Hi everyone, author here! We've been building a lot of automation technology
at Quantcast that I think would be interesting to the HN community. Here to
answer any questions you might have.

